# Kitten Lying in Litter Box



## Torsti&Tapio (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello! I have a question for anyone who might have some more insight into this. 

Tapio is just about 19 weeks old now and every so often after changing the whole litter (so not just scooping but after we change for fresh litter) he'll decide he wants to lie down in the litter box. Last time the behaviour happened he stopped probably after a day or two. We've talked to the vet about it before and he said if we've recently changed the brand of litter to try changing it back to the old brand. The thing is at that time we hadn't changed the brand of litter, only put in a fresh batch of litter so there seemed no connection to the brand. Also this isn't even something that happens every time we put in fresh litter, but just on seemingly random occasions.

This time, on the other hand, we have changed brands. Mainly because before we were using non-clumping litter (at the suggestion of the shelter) and recently changed to clumping litter to improve cleanliness and odour, which our vet said is fine. Except now he seems temporarily back to trying to lie down in the litter box. So it seems that whether we change the brand or not he goes through this phase every once in a while.

I've tried reading some articles online about why this might be. Many of them range from saying that there is something "seriously" wrong with your cat if he/she does this because they likely have a urinary tract infection or don't feel safe sleeping elsewhere. But none of these makes sense in the current situation. Tapio has actually had two physical exams in the last two weeks (one was for his last set of shots + accompanying exam, the second was because he accidentally bumped his nose and we had to take him in to get the resulting bump on his nose checked out and they did another complete exam just to be safe at that point as well) and no sign of urinary tract problems. He drinks lots of water and pees/poops regularly. And he also doesn't have problems sleeping elsewhere and likes to sleep in the bed. Last night he slept all night on my pillow and this morning I got up for a second (intending to lie back down for a bit) and that's when he decided the litter box would make a better bed.

Does anyone have any suggestions about how to get the "message" across to him not to lie down in the litter box? And short of changing back to non-clumping litter any suggestions to make sure this doesn't happen again down the road after putting in fresh litter?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls did this a few times when they were young. Drove me crazy. You don't want to shoo them out because you don't want them to think it's a bad place. I simply took them out, distracted them, played with them, etc. It stopped after a couple days.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Sometimes at the first few months of residence, they will lie in the box because that provides them a place of familiar scent, which is a comfort. In the cases I've seen, they usually stop after a while as they become more familiar with all the other scents of the home, and also relate a sense of comfort or belonging to the other scents.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mocha used to do that right after a complete litter change with her usual litter. I always thought of it as she was "scenting" on it and didn't have to go...so let's lay in it for a bit. She eventually outgrew it....I never made a big deal...didn't seem to harm her as it was only when it was new...as soon as she went in it, she didn't lay in it.


----------



## CrazyCatLazy (Jan 17, 2011)

Honestly, a couple of my cats did this when they were kittens and it was just a security thing and they stopped doing it. But my adult cats will also do this when they're not feeling well and are obviously sick. So if your kitten seems okay and is eating/drinking and using the litter, it's probably a phase.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Ellie did this as well when we switched from Tidy Cats to Special Kitty. I did a total litter box cleanout/change and she went straight for the litter, laying in it, kneading in it, and pee'd and poo'd. She probably kneaded/laid in it for a few hours, but never did it again. Maybe it's exciting to get new litter? lol Or it's their way to get their scent all over it? 

I never thought it was concerning because she's only done it once or twice, although this new litter really excited her. We keep our litter boxes deep and scoop daily so total cleanouts with 100% new litter is only once every few months.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I guess it probably feels pretty good....kinda like us at the beach?? I would love to dig my toes into some sand right now!!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Kiki always gets excited when we do a litter box full clean and has to roll all over it and will sometimes stay in for a while. I think she likes the feel ( we use very fine clumping litter and the fresh smell.


----------



## Torsti&Tapio (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey thanks everyone for the replies and good to know it isn't totally unusual for kittens. He seems to have stopped doing it again now. He had peed in the fresh litter before lying in it so it was mainly also not wanting him lying in his pee. And on a morning when trying to sleep in I just wished he'd stop insisting on lying in it, but he was pretty adamant lol

Anyways seems he's over it again now thankfully. Thanks again for all the responses, it's definitely very helpful to know that its not something to be concerned about!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Naw, no biggee as long as he is not covering himself with feces! For some kittens/cats changes are hard to accept. Sounds like any change with this guy needs to be gradual so mix the new with the old for a few days gradually decreasing the amount of old (litter, food, anything added that is new).


----------



## waffle (Jul 20, 2014)

My cats were doing that when they began living inside. I found some cardboard boxes and put them beside their litter boxes and they started sleeping in those instead.


----------

